# Reviews on Rocking R barrel saddles



## jacks329nd (May 5, 2014)

I just got my first horse and am looking for a reasonably priced decent starter saddle. I found a rocking R barrel saddle on Facebook and am pretty sure the model number is 310. She wants $600 and that includes the matching breast collar. Here is a pic:


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

It got some good reviews, there are 6 reviews all 5 stars. Not that particular model but rocking r barrel saddles in general: Barrel Saddles.
I've never seen one myself, so can't really comment on the quality.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm a bit confused on the Rocking R brand. Have not seen one close up that I know of, but heard somewhere that due to a buy out, the original Rocking R's (good saddles) could no longer use that name and 'he' continued making good saddles under a different name. Then the new Rocking R's were no longer the same.

Probably shouldn't post this, as I have no first hand experience with them.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Rocking R uses Steele Saddle Trees inside the saddle, so that would be a decent buy.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Been thinking a little more, could be I heard that the Rocking R, although different were still good. Also one time I got Rod's Western Palace to give me an empty saddle box, and it said Rocking R on the side. Maybe they carry them and you could find more info from them?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

That's a nice looking saddle as far as I can tell. Subbing to see what others think.


----------



## jacks329nd (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the input! Since this is my first horse, I kind of learning some of these things as I go. But I starting to make more connection in the horse community at home. I'm trying out a friend's saddle this week, and if that doesn't work out, I'm going to buy this one. Thanks again!


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Rocking R Barrel Racing Saddles


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

They're ok. Used barrel saddles command higher prices so if you're happy with $600 including the breast collar, go for it. I've seen some sell for $700-$800 which looked like they went thro a war, and sold.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a rocking r roping saddle. It has a Steele equifit tree in it like was stated earlier. It is a really nice saddle and well built. I have heard the quality has gone down a bit since Randall black passed away but you hear that about almost any co. 600 bucks doesn't look like a bad price for that saddle.


----------

